# Arca Swiss PU Plates



## pwp (Feb 25, 2014)

Today I ditched three different Manfrotto plate systems and simplified into the Arca Swiss system, initially with a very cool Induro BHL2 ballhead and a couple of QRT70 to go on the monopods.
http://www.indurogear.com/products/bhl-series-ballheads/ 
http://www.indurogear.com/products/induro-qrt-series-qr-clamps-qrt70.aspx to go on the monopods.

Needing to quickly expand, I'm stunned how cheap the Arca Swiss PU plates are on eBay...under $10.00 and free delivery from China. 

Has anyone used these? Are they complete junk or are they OK? What could possibly go wrong?

-pw


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 25, 2014)

pwp said:


> Today I ditched three different Manfrotto plate systems and simplified into the Arca Swiss system, initially with a very cool Induro BHL2 ballhead and a couple of QRT70 to go on the monopods.
> http://www.indurogear.com/products/bhl-series-ballheads/
> http://www.indurogear.com/products/induro-qrt-series-qr-clamps-qrt70.aspx to go on the monopods.
> 
> ...



they are perfectly fine
i have half a dozen or so in different sizes
never had any sort of problem with them
as you say what could go wrong?


----------



## pwp (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks WW, I'll get onto eBay today and stock up. 

-pw


----------



## slclick (Feb 26, 2014)

For that price what are the sizes? The PU50? I would think they would only sell the smallest, which would only be workable on a T Series body at best.


----------



## pwp (Feb 26, 2014)

slclick said:


> For that price what are the sizes? The PU50? I would think they would only sell the smallest, which would only be workable on a T Series body at best.



Just now I bought a PU50, PU60 & PU70 all for under $25.00 including delivery. 
Check for yourself; put _PU Plates_ in the eBay search field.
In the unlikely event they are no good, it's an insignificant loss.

-pw


----------



## pwp (Feb 26, 2014)

Just to round out this thread, today I replaced the awesomely robust old Manfrotto 229 head http://www.manfrotto.com/3d-super-pro-head with its almost bizarre hex plate system, with the refreshingly competent and innovative Induro PHQ3 http://www.indurogear.com/products/phq-series-5-way-panheads/ Watch the video in the Induro link that explains in two minutes the finer points of 5 way pan. This is a VERY cool head if you shoot stitched panos.

The object of the exercise was to simplify from 3 Manfrotto plate systems; the ancient Hex plates on the big Manfrotto 229, RC4 plates on a good little 488RC4 ball head and the little RC2 plates from the monopods. 

It's all Arca Swiss now. It's funny how you can put up with some things that are a moderate irritation for years before doing something about it.

-pw


----------



## BL (Feb 26, 2014)

I love arca swiss plates too!

But if you ever move onto a quick release-lever locking Arca Swiss head, be prepared for frustration - unless of course all your plates are from the same manufacturer.

The tolerances are all over the place by brand unfortunately.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 27, 2014)

i paid $25 for a pu120 for the tamron 150-600

another annoying note on the tamron is that the foot only have 1 hole for a lens this size i would have prefered a double hole for mounting the arca plate


----------



## brad-man (Feb 27, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> i paid $25 for a pu120 for the tamron 150-600
> 
> another annoying note on the tamron is that the foot only have 1 hole for a lens this size i would have prefered a double hole for mounting the arca plate



Easy. Drill another hole in the foot with an 11/64" drill bit, tap it with a 1/4-20 tap (use wax or other lubricant) and you will have a two screw connection. I don't think it's necessary though. I've carried my EF 70-200L IS II around on a sling extensively using the one screw plate attachment and have never had any issues. But if two screws or LockTite will put you more at ease, then it is certainly worth doing.


----------

